# Help me figure how temperaments work



## sxfiya (Mar 14, 2021)

I’m trying to learn about the four temperaments (sanguine, choleric, phlegmatic, and melancholic) and was wondering if anyone wanted to
1. Maybe type down some simple descriptions for me below or
2. Link me some resources

additionally I wanted help figuring out which one(s) I am. I’m going to try to describe how I come off to other people. Most of these are not going to be my own words, but how I’ve been described by other people throughout my life


I’ve been described to seem a little reserved or introverted when meeting me for the first time
also intimidating at first glance, which I’m kind of confused about? I’m literally tiny
extremely chill and go with the flow
cool rather than warm, in the sense that I am supportive and understanding but the kind of friend who helps keep you grounded
I don’t concern myself too much with other people, although I happily accept new friendships as they come
very blunt but in a way that isn’t always off-putting
In school I was a bit of a class clown, but not disrespectful or distributive, I usually just had a good/ funny/ sarcastic relationship with my teachers (for this reason people often knew who I was but I had no idea who they were)
apparently I have a way of making people feel safe. I’ve been told this and also I have a talent of getting anyone to open up pretty much the first time I talk to them
not overly emotional, I logic out all my feelings (people don’t usually think I’m emotionally distant though)
I’ve been told a lot that although I come off as cheery and nice to others they can sense a more edgy vibe underneath, like there’s something darker inside that I don’t let out on
funny, I make comments that usually make people laugh
smart, I know random facts that I always tell people- I try not to sound condescending though, and from what I know I usually don’t
Can be a bit chaotic sometimes

okay I think thats enough to give a good idea of what my vibe is, feel free to ask me any questions and give me your thoughts!


----------

